# Increasing Microsoft share limit



## Aidan Guy (Feb 3, 2005)

I need to have more than 10 users sharing a folder using mapped network drives but have hit the 10 concurrent user limit in XP PRO. Is there a way of increasing this limit?

any help would be gratefully recieved


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Windows Server 2003.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I used this program http://mitglied.lycos.de/lvllord/download-mirror.htm

It changes concurrent connections to 50. I had to do this with my work machine. Kept getting refused connections after SP2. If had no problems after installing this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think he's trying to change the number of connections for file sharing, that patch doesn't do that. :smile:


----------



## finlay (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a litle program called XP-AntiSpy available from http://www.xp-antispy.org/ Free, and might do the trick for you. I'm going to try it out on a network I'm working on.

Finlay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Same answer as in #4. :smile:


----------

